# Baths...???



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, here is another silly newbie question...or a couple.

1. How often can I bathe Gracie (she is white, so gets pretty dirty)...but I don't want to do it too often. I have been doing it about twice a week. 

2. What is the best shampoo? Do you all use a conditioner too? I did the fill the sink up with 3" of water and a bit of shampoo and poured it over her...that worked great. Whoever gave that tip, thanks!

Any other other bathing tips would be appreciated! 

Oh, I got my expensive brush and combs...that one comb Lina recommended could be used as a weapon!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I bath my pup (almost 5 months) every 3-5 days depending on what she gets into and how hard they have been playing. I use Isle of Dog Shampoo and Conditioner. I always condition after bathing. If you are using a good shampoo/conditioner and feeding a good food and rinsing well 2x a week should be fine!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I actually only bathe my girl about every 10 to 14 days. I use Pure Paws Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner. It's a great combo, recommended by Kimberly (Havtahava).


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

Ozzy is an off white and ideally for him he should get washed once a week. For him more than that would be too much and the longest we can let him go is two (an he is one stinky dirty dog at that point). It also depends on coat length. His is getting longer an therefor dirtier quicker. When he was short (in the summer) two weeks between each bath was perfectly fine.

I just use a shampoo nothing special but am going to have to start with a conditioner so any advice on a good conditioner is welcome. Ozzy has a very cottony type coat so I am worried about which conditioner would be good?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

COAT HANDLER *conditioner. I cannot praise it enough. I have tried the others and now find this to be the best. Worth every penny. I also use the Pure Paws shampoo. Kimberly (havtahava) makes excellent recommendations. Experience has been a good teacher. Lilly also has the thick cottony coat that matts easily so just buy the Coat Handler and be done with it. You will not be disappointed.*


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Where's the best place to buy these online? I see the coat handler conditioner is on Petedge.com, but I don't see the pure paws shampoo??


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

The shampoo I got is Bio-Groom, Super White Coat Brightner Shampoo. It is made by Bio-Derm. 
Gracie still has her puppy coat, so she doesn't have mats...yet. Where is the best place to order the conditioner?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo is in a long coat and I bathe him every 7-14 days depending on whether he takes a goose poop bath or not :biggrin2: I try very hard to stretch it out with spot baths and dry shampoo, because bathing can be pretty harsh on their hair&skin. On a puppy I would definitely try and stick closer to a 14d schedule. 
As for the best products to use: every coat is different and so is everyone's budget, LOL. Pablo's hair is pretty silky and the Coat Handler products turned him into a cotton ball. I use EQyss products from petedge and LOVE them!

I believe petedge sells Bio-Groom stuff too...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I've used Eqyss on my GSD's and they are great...maybe I should wait and see how her adult coat is...cotton vs. more silky?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

With the cottony coat from our experience Eqyss is a nightmare. Do a search on the forum for " nightmare" and see the pictures of what happened to Lilly.

I bought the Pure Paws and Coat Handler at Needs and Desires here is a link.

http://www.needsndesires.com/


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Isle of Dogs shampoo and conditioner and both are great. I do want to try PlumSilky though. I've used so many things for the boys and so far this is the best. Just bathed Bailey last night (Milo's turn is tonight, but don't tell him) and he was easy to groom afterwards.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has a cottony coat with some silk in it (so it's not cottony, but not silky - like an in between) and the Eqyss works well with him. I wouldn't bathe twice a week as you can dry her skin out doing that. He gets a bath every 1-2 weeks depending on how often we "remember" to do it... in other words, how stinky he is. LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Kubrick has a cottony coat with some silk in it (so it's not cottony, but not silky - like an in between) and the Eqyss works well with him. I wouldn't bathe twice a week as you can dry her skin out doing that. He gets a bath every 1-2 weeks depending on how often we "remember" to do it... in other words, how stinky he is. LOL.


That's exactly what I do. It's supposed to be one week but sometimes stretches to two. By then I can't stand them -- and they share my bed.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

The coat handler is a leave in conditioner?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, yes it is.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I usually bathe my guys every 10-14 days. They don't love it, so I hate to torture them any more than that.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

So, Gracie is almost 5 months old...will her adult coat be much different? Her coat is so soft and fluffy right now...should I hold off on a conditioner until I know what type of coat it is?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I bathe mine every two weeks, as well as the in between butt baths. I have been using All Systems shampoo/cond and have been very happy with the results. I also use Isle of Dog and love it. Plush Puppy is another good one.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to faithfully bathe Quince once a week,but no I let him go a week or two,as need be. I always use a conditioner...I like Pet Silk or Coat Handlers. I order mine through Pet Edge.


----------



## kimber (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this. My Bentley is 2 years old. I bathe him once a week. 
He gets his paws washed almost everyday after our walk. He loves to get dirty and smelly. I use Bio-groom super white or an oatmeal based shampoo when he is itchy. I am going to start using the conditioner mentioned above.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie Bentley is.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome...Bentley is a handsome boy!!

Geri...Bailey has grown up to fast....he is a doll with a beautiful coat. You are a super lady to keep them both in full coats.

I try to groom once a week and always float the coat in conditioner. I find it easier to keep Cicero brushed if he is clean...and he loves his warm water bath.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I actually only bathe my girl about every 10 to 14 days. I use Pure Paws Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner. QUOTE]
> 
> In the winter I'd be worried about drying the skin with too many baths.
> I might like Coat Handler but I ordered the huge container of it and it came with a crack in it. When I opened the box, concentrated Coat Handler went all over the place. It took HOURS to clean it up. Boy that stuff really is concentrated. Then it took days to get the smell out of the house and by then I never wanted to smell it again.
> I love the tube of Loreal conditioner that comes with their haircolor


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Bently is soooo cute!! Well now reading this I just learned I think I'll need 2 shampoos/conditioners. Seamus is cottony, so what kind is best for him. Finnegan is silky so I think I read the EQyss was best for him. Am I correct?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Kimber, Bently is adorable!!!!!!!!


----------

